# Which one looks most like a wolfs tail



## NEO117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Making a template for wolf tail but carnt make my mind up????


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 3, 2017)

The one on the right looks more wolfish! The one on the left looks like a stylized interpretation (cartoon).


----------



## NEO117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ahhh thanks


----------



## NEO117 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ah thanks i was worried that it looked to fox ish


----------



## ebbingRose (Jun 3, 2017)

Right looks more natural, left looks more cartoonish. I guess it depends on if your fursuit is meant to lean to looking more natural or looking like a cartoon creature.


----------



## NEO117 (Jun 3, 2017)

More realistic, im using rhe temp for a tail to where at con and for the practice then when ive got the money im gona scale it and use it on my fursuit


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 3, 2017)

If you're looking for something that's a close representation to a Wolf, look at German Shepherds, or wolves. Either way, they're not completely flat.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 11, 2017)

I think either can work. I agree the left looks kind of fox-ish. Probably the right is more wolf-like. I do think really both could do though. : ) Here's some nice pictures of wolf tails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









http://www.lastnavarre.it/immagini/gita/08_etna/DSC_3544.jpg
(^I really the like the curved tail positions on these wolves. It looks cute and happy to me.. That said I don't really know dog body language well enough.)

Good luck!


----------



## NEO117 (Jun 12, 2017)

This is what I tried to Base it on


----------



## KiokuChan (Jun 22, 2017)

NEO117 said:


> This is what I tried to Base it on


That's very cute, I like how the shape of that turned out! ^_^


----------

